# roidsmall.net



## coreydmw (Sep 23, 2014)

Hey everyone, I'm new to ugbb! I was wondering if anybody has purchased anything from roidsmall.net. are they legit?


----------



## Paolos (Sep 23, 2014)

wrong forum sir you won't get an answer


----------



## shenky (Sep 23, 2014)

Probably not legit. Steer clear of websites; in sure there's decent ones out therezc but they are few an far between


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 23, 2014)

yea.. I got me a pretty cook tshirt and flip flops from the RoidMall. but like said above.. dont spend the money on the sites. you might get something but you might now. learn a bit and find a good lad to steer you right


----------



## TheBlob (Sep 23, 2014)

It never ceases to amaze me... Its really simple brother.. Have a little patience get on a couple boards and just talk,, learn offer advice make friends.. One of your friends will help you out...Honestly there is no rush


----------



## Bigwhite (Sep 23, 2014)

Just that name makes me lmfao...


----------



## Seeker (Sep 23, 2014)

Bigwhite said:


> Just that name makes me lmfao...



Hahaha I was thinking to myself " damn how nice would it be to have a Roids mall near you" lol


----------



## AlphaD (Sep 23, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Hahaha I was thinking to myself " damn how nice would it be to have a Roids mall near you" lol



Shit i would be broke.....


----------



## TheBlob (Sep 23, 2014)

I should make a website too the way this is going sheesh... call it roids r us,,, or roid depot


----------



## Get Some (Sep 23, 2014)

The most surprising thing about the legalization of weed in CO and WA to me is that from buddies who have bought there, they tell me the price is about the same as when they bought it illegally from a dealer. You would think the price would be higher but I guess not. I'm wondering the same thing if Testosterone would be legalized without a prescription someday... you would think prices would have to be higher. Many countries already have legalized (or never criminalized/scheduled) testosterone but there is no market like the good ole US of A

I'm beginning to think that we should just let these guys order and find out for themselves. If they get their shit, then great. If they get scammed, they have learned a valuable lesson. THink about a first time buyer... looking for $200 worth of gear tops? If you lose $200 you'll be pretty sore about it but it wont' ruin your life. Which brings me to another point... never send any money you can't afford to lose!


----------



## CJ (Sep 23, 2014)

Where is this mall? The GPS is fired up and I'm ready to roll!


----------



## Bigwhite (Sep 23, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> I should make a website too the way this is going sheesh... call it roids r us,,, or roid depot



Bet they have already been used...lol


----------



## inhuman88 (Sep 24, 2014)

Bigwhite said:


> Bet they have already been used...lol



And got rich off of scamming suckers


----------



## TheBlob (Sep 24, 2014)

Get Some said:


> The most surprising thing about the legalization of weed in CO and WA to me is that from buddies who have bought there, they tell me the price is about the same as when they bought it illegally from a dealer. You would think the price would be higher but I guess not. I'm wondering the same thing if Testosterone would be legalized without a prescription someday... you would think prices would have to be higher. Many countries already have legalized (or never criminalized/scheduled) testosterone but there is no market like the good ole US of A
> 
> I'm beginning to think that we should just let these guys order and find out for themselves. If they get their shit, then great. If they get scammed, they have learned a valuable lesson. THink about a first time buyer... looking for $200 worth of gear tops? If you lose $200 you'll be pretty sore about it but it wont' ruin your life. Which brings me to another point... never send any money you can't afford to lose!



My friend its more expensive...Its taxed its about 30 a gram... Lol its a trip there is always a long line standing out in front of these


----------



## SeekTruth (Jan 7, 2017)

I'm sure glad I decided to google a review for this roid website. I ran into you guys. Saved me a lot, thanks.


----------

